# SD CARD Realtek

## Hieronymus Bosch

I've a DELL 15R-5521 with a Realtek RTS5129 SD Card Reader, but I cannot mount any SD Card until now.

# R[/topic]epository

http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/elrepo/elrepo/el6/x86_64/RPMS/kmod-rts5139-1.04-3.el6.elrepo.x86_64.rpm

# Extract file

# Go to  lib/modules/2.6..../extra/rts5139

modinfo rts5139.ko

sudo modprobe ./rts5139

#  Kernel 

Device Drivers ->

		Multifunction Device Drivers ->

				Realtek PCI-E card Reader

				Realtek USB card reader

Device Drivers ->

		MMC/SD/SDIO card support

				Realtek PCI-E SD/MMC Card Interface Driver

				Realtek USB SD/MMC Card Interface Driver

----------

## charles17

Would you mind posting your output of lspci -k, so we can see it's aware of the driver?

Also the output of lshw might be helpful.

----------

## Hieronymus Bosch

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Would you mind posting your output of lspci -k, so we can see it's aware of the driver?
> 
> Also the output of lshw might be helpful.

 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

	Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

	Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 0597

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 BGN

	Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

	Kernel modules: iwlwifi

*********************************************************

lshw

    description: Portable Computer

    product: Inspiron 5521 (Inspiron 5521)

    vendor: Dell Inc.

    version: A11

    serial: FF8X1X1

    width: 64 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.7 dmi-2.7 vsyscall32

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=portable family=103C_5335KV sku=Inspiron 5521 uuid=44454C4C-4600-1038-8058-C6C04F315831

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: 0K08H3

       vendor: Dell Inc.

       physical id: 0

       version: A02

       serial: .FF8X1X1.CN1296636E06AC.

       slot: Type2 - Board Chassis Location

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: Dell Inc.

          physical id: 0

          version: A11

          date: 08/29/2013

          size: 128KiB

          capacity: 4544KiB

          capabilities: pci pnp upgrade shadowing cdboot bootselect edd int13floppynec int13floppytoshiba int13floppy360 int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb smartbattery biosbootspecification netboot uefi

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3337U CPU @ 1.80GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 4

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3337U CPU @ 1.80GHz

          serial: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

          slot: U3E1

          size: 1700MHz

          capacity: 4GHz

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 100MHz

          capabilities: x86-64 fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms xsaveopt cpufreq

          configuration: cores=2 enabledcores=2 threads=4

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 9

             slot: L1 Cache

             size: 32KiB

             capacity: 32KiB

             capabilities: internal write-through instruction

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: a

             slot: L2 Cache

             size: 256KiB

             capacity: 256KiB

             capabilities: internal write-through unified

        *-cache:2

             description: L3 cache

             physical id: b

             slot: L3 Cache

             size: 3MiB

             capacity: 3MiB

             capabilities: internal write-back unified

     *-cache

          description: L1 cache

          physical id: 8

          slot: L1 Cache

          size: 32KiB

          capacity: 32KiB

          capabilities: internal write-through data

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 23

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 8GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1600 MHz (0.6 ns)

             product: HMT351S6EFR8A-PB

             vendor: Hynix/Hyundai

             physical id: 0

             serial: 319ADC99

             slot: JDIMM1

             size: 4GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 1600MHz (0.6ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1600 MHz (0.6 ns)

             product: HMT351S6EFR8A-PB

             vendor: Hynix/Hyundai

             physical id: 1

             serial: 314ADC97

             slot: JDIMM2

             size: 4GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 1600MHz (0.6ns)

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 09

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: driver=ivb_uncore

          resources: irq:0

        *-display

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0

             version: 09

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

             configuration: driver=i915 latency=0

             resources: irq:24 memory:c0000000-c03fffff memory:b0000000-bfffffff ioport:3000(size=64)

        *-usb:0

             description: USB controller

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 14

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.0

             version: 04

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi xhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=xhci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:27 memory:c0600000-c060ffff

        *-communication UNCLAIMED

             description: Communication controller

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 16

             bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0

             version: 04

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:c0614000-c061400f

        *-usb:1

             description: USB controller

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=0

             resources: irq:16 memory:c0619000-c06193ff

        *-multimedia

             description: Audio device

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1b

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0

             version: 04

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0

             resources: irq:28 memory:c0610000-c0613fff

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.0

             version: c4

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:17 ioport:2000(size=4096) ioport:c0400000(size=1048576)

           *-network

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller

                vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0

                logical name: enp1s0

                version: 05

                serial: 74:86:7a:19:af:c7

                size: 10Mbit/s

                capacity: 100Mbit/s

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=half firmware=rtl_nic/rtl8105e-1.fw latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=MII speed=10Mbit/s

                resources: irq:26 ioport:2000(size=256) memory:c0404000-c0404fff memory:c0400000-c0403fff

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.1

             version: c4

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:16 memory:c0500000-c05fffff

           *-network

                description: Wireless interface

                product: Centrino Wireless-N 2230

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

                logical name: wlp2s0

                version: c4

                serial: 60:6c:66:8d:ab:03

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.17.7-gentoo firmware=18.168.6.1 ip=192.168.1.67 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn

                resources: irq:29 memory:c0500000-c0501fff

        *-usb:2

             description: USB controller

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=0

             resources: irq:23 memory:c0618000-c06183ff

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

        *-storage

             description: SATA controller

             product: 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: storage msi pm ahci_1.0 bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ahci latency=0

             resources: irq:25 ioport:3088(size= :Cool:  ioport:3094(size=4) ioport:3080(size= :Cool:  ioport:3090(size=4) ioport:3060(size=32) memory:c0617000-c06177ff

        *-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3

             version: 04

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:c0615000-c06150ff ioport:3040(size=32)

     *-scsi:0

          physical id: 1

          logical name: scsi0

          capabilities: emulated

        *-disk

             description: ATA Disk

             product: WDC WD10JPVX-75J

             vendor: Western Digital

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/sda

             version: 1A01

             serial: WXC1A2318977

             size: 931GiB (1TB)

             capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

             configuration: ansiversion=5 sectorsize=4096 signature=874f9b4b

           *-volume:0

                description: Windows NTFS volume

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1

                logical name: /dev/sda1

                version: 3.1

                serial: 96a0-a668

                size: 98MiB

                capacity: 100MiB

                capabilities: primary bootable ntfs initialized

                configuration: clustersize=4096 created=2014-07-31 01:04:10 filesystem=ntfs label=System Reserved state=clean

           *-volume:1

                description: Windows NTFS volume

                physical id: 2

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2

                logical name: /dev/sda2

                version: 3.1

                serial: a00037ff-3f11-1742-b741-5139218c5ce1

                size: 443GiB

                capacity: 443GiB

                capabilities: primary ntfs initialized

                configuration: clustersize=4096 created=2014-07-31 01:05:05 filesystem=ntfs state=clean

           *-volume:2

                description: Linux swap volume

                physical id: 3

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,3

                logical name: /dev/sda3

                version: 1

                serial: 18c79efc-80c1-40a4-b2c2-7ea6be34a173

                size: 5718MiB

                capacity: 5718MiB

                capabilities: primary nofs swap initialized

                configuration: filesystem=swap pagesize=4096

           *-volume:3

                description: EXT4 volume

                vendor: Linux

                physical id: 4

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,4

                logical name: /dev/sda4

                logical name: /

                version: 1.0

                serial: fbecfd1c-6830-4602-9066-51983e85cb19

                size: 482GiB

                capacity: 482GiB

                capabilities: primary bootable journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files dir_nlink recover extents ext4 ext2 initialized

                configuration: created=2015-01-24 12:05:24 filesystem=ext4 lastmountpoint=/ modified=2015-03-25 22:35:52 mount.fstype=ext4 mount.options=rw,noatime,data=ordered mounted=2015-03-25 22:35:52 state=mounted

     *-scsi:1

          physical id: 2

          logical name: scsi2

          capabilities: emulated

        *-cdrom

             description: DVD-RAM writer

             product: DVD+-RW GU70N

             vendor: HL-DT-ST

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/cdrom

             logical name: /dev/sr0

             version: A104

             capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

             configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

     *-scsi:2

          physical id: 3

          bus info: usb@3:2

          logical name: scsi6

          capabilities: emulated scsi-host

          configuration: driver=usb-storage

        *-disk

             description: SCSI Disk

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@6:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/sdb

             size: 7441MiB (7803MB)

             capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

             configuration: sectorsize=512 signature=c3072e18

           *-volume

                description: Windows FAT volume

                vendor: MSWIN4.1

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@6:0.0.0,1

                logical name: /dev/sdb1

                logical name: /media/KINGSTON

                version: FAT32

                serial: e1c8-44b7

                size: 7433MiB

                capacity: 7437MiB

                capabilities: primary bootable fat initialized

                configuration: FATs=2 filesystem=fat label=KINGSTON mount.fstype=vfat mount.options=rw,noatime,gid=993,fmask=0117,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro state=mounted

  *-battery

       description: Lithium Ion Battery

       product: DELL G019Y365

       vendor: SDI

       physical id: 1

       slot: Sys. Battery Bay

       capacity: 59000mWh

       configuration: voltage=11.1V

  *-network

       description: Ethernet interface

       physical id: 2

       logical name: dummy0

       serial: 26:60:b2:b9:df:4b

       capabilities: ethernet physical

       configuration: broadcast=yes

----------

## charles17

As your SD Card Reader isn't mentioned there, maybe it's a USB device?  google might help.

----------

## Hieronymus Bosch

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> As your SD Card Reader isn't mentioned there, maybe it's a USB device?  google might help.

 

sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 931.5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x874f9b4b

Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.

Device    Boot      Start        End    Blocks  Id System

/dev/sda1 *          2048     206847    102400   7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2          206848  929523711 464658432   7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3      1941813783 1953525167   5855692+ 82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4 *     929523712 1941813782 506145035+ 83 Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order.

Disk /dev/mmcblk0: 3.7 GiB, 3965190144 bytes, 7744512 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Device         Boot Start       End  Blocks  Id System

/dev/mmcblk0p1       8192   7744511 3868160   b W95 FAT

----------

## charles17

Do you have it in /etc/fstab ?

```
# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>          <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                                  <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1       /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime                                  1 2

# /dev/sda3     /windows/C      vfat            ro,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=iso8859-1           0 0

# /dev/sda4     /windows/D      ntfs            rw,gid=users,umask=0002,iocharset=iso8859-1     0 0

/dev/sda5       none            swap            sw                                              0 0

/dev/sda6       /               reiserfs        noatime                                         0 1

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,rw,user                                  0 0

/dev/usbstick   /mnt/usbstick   vfat            noauto,rw,user                                  0 0

/dev/mspblk0p1  /mnt/msProDuo   auto            noauto,rw,user                                  0 0 

/dev/mmcblk0p1  /mnt/sd_card    auto            noauto,rw,user                                  0 0 
```

----------

## Hieronymus Bosch

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Do you have it in /etc/fstab ?
> 
> ```
> # See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.
> 
> ...

 

**************************************************

No I don't have it in /etc/fstab. 

dmesg|tail

[   16.026692] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 1700 mBm), (N/A)

[   16.026695] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2300 mBm), (0 s)

[   16.026697] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 3000 mBm), (N/A)

[   16.026699] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[  175.279750] [drm:__gen6_gt_wait_for_thread_c0] *ERROR* GT thread status wait timed out

[  441.191224] kworker/dying (1554) used greatest stack depth: 12808 bytes left

[  589.436775] mmc0: new ultra high speed SDR50 SDHC card at address aaaa

[  589.436937] mmcblk0: mmc0:aaaa SS04G 3.69 GiB 

[  589.452237]  mmcblk0: p1

[  589.991147] FAT-fs (mmcblk0p1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.

----------

## charles17

 *Hieronymus Bosch wrote:*   

> No I don't have it in /etc/fstab. 

 So add it and you will be able to mount/umount.

----------

## Hieronymus Bosch

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Hieronymus Bosch wrote:*   No I don't have it in /etc/fstab.  So add it and you will be able to mount/umount.

 

Actually the mount\unmount is automatically.

----------

## charles17

 *Hieronymus Bosch wrote:*   

> Actually the mount\unmount is automatically.

 So what's the actual problem? If it works automatically you won't need to mount.

----------

## Hieronymus Bosch

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Hieronymus Bosch wrote:*   Actually the mount\unmount is automatically. So what's the actual problem? If it works automatically you won't need to mount.

 

The mounting was the problem, the first post is the answer if you have  problems with Realtek SD card reader

----------

